# Guy Martin In Speed Channel 4 8pm Tonight



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you have watched the TT film this should be a good one as well to watch so heads up


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheers chief:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Guy on speed should be fun, thanks op.

John Tht.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Great programme so far!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Really enjoyed that he is doing a few more he is a real character , seen him at Goodwood such a larger than life great guy IMHO all be it crazy


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

If the series "a boat guy built" was anything to go by this should be excellent. Tonights was really good.

Guy is brilliant, just a so down to earth fella.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Best thing on TV for a long time!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Best thing on TV for a long time!


Have to agree with that and the movie producer learning to rally in Finland was great, TV has been worst ever this year IMHO


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn fine watch


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Haven't seen yet as been to watch The Hobbit tonight, looking forward to seeing it though.



Derekh929 said:


> Really enjoyed that he is doing a few more he is a real character , seen him at Goodwood such a larger than life great guy IMHO all be it crazy


Cos he's from a good part of the world Derek!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Have to agree with that and the movie producer learning to rally in Finland was great, TV has been worst ever this year IMHO


True but stepping into pedantic mode for a while, Idris Elba is more known as an actor - see Pacific Rim.


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

Found this by accident. Really enjoyed it and look forward to rest of series. Best thing on TV this Christmas


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

loved this. the bloke is a proper dude.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you ain't seen closer 2 the edge , worth a watch he has a very bad smash at TT and breaks a bone in his back if I remember correctly, good footage


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Haven't seen yet as been to watch The Hobbit tonight, looking forward to seeing it though.
> 
> Cos he's from a good part of the world Derek!


Aye Cornwall is a great place to stay


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

When is the next episode of this on?


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> When is the next episode of this on?


Sun 5th 8pm.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is on channel 4 just know a repeat of the bike record:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was a good watch but the skid bike looks mental...:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> Was a good watch but the skid bike looks mental...:lol:


That will suit him fine as he is mental :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just tuned into the repeat now, my first thought.....the previous record was set on level smooth Tarmac, this one is being set on dusty bumpy sand.......hardly a level playing field?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I could not work that one out either


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This second episode is on tonight , should be very good 8pm , just a heads up


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Second one was another brilliant episode especially the "pre race poo" comments amongst others.

Man is a legend, but sure he has a screw loose somewhere!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok just a heads up 3 episode tonight Chanel 4 8pm looking forward to it myself


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers for the reminder.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Next weeks episode should be interesting, 100+ mph on a sledge, that's got ouch written all over it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> Next weeks episode should be interesting, 100+ mph on a sledge, that's got ouch written all over it.


Suit him to a tee , did not like the plane one very much not dangerous enough for him to get into imho:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Last one on know then after that urban climber should be good


----------

